# Need help with Nissan TLDI



## Homemadexj (Nov 3, 2011)

I've had my 2003 Nissan 70TLDI for a few months now and it has recently started giving me problems with the alarm going off. I have a tach with lights for oil, temp, and battery which all flash once on start up then stay off while running.
The alarm starts beeping within a couple minutes after I start the motor and will not stop. It's not a constant beeeeeeeeep... but just beep beep beep beep....etc
I have a 1000 cranking amp battery fully charged, plenty of injection oil and the motor is pissing great.
What could this be from? When I originally started using the motor I noticed that if I left the key in the on position while the motor is off for more than about 5 minutes the alarm would make the same beeping, could this be related?
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

The beeps and lights are diffrent codes for what the problem is check with the owners book I belive they break them down in there so you can figure the problem


----------



## Homemadexj (Nov 3, 2011)

Just read the manual from Nissanmarine.com and it says if the buzzer sounds frequently after restarting take it to a dealer...That ain't happenin' anytime soon. I don't even know of any dealers around here in Bradenton.


----------

